# Well pumps/systems



## Scottyp822 (Dec 19, 2011)

Having an issue up north at the cabin, very low water pressure. Just replaced the pressure tank with a new amtrol tank, however the supply will not keep up with demand. I have 2 other problem areas as far as I can tell, first a new/deeper well dug, or maybe a pump replacement. I found some paperwork on the pump it is a submersible pump it still runs, does not short cycle or anything but it takes 15minutes or so to stop running. I guess my questions are: 1) how hard to replace a pump 120' down and:
2) is there any way to check if the well is "dry" without calling a pro? 
Any input would be great thanks


----------



## Scottyp822 (Dec 19, 2011)

Correction not problem areas, I guess I meant to say areas that could be causing the problem


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

How old is it?


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

If the water table has dropped and the well is deep enough the pump can be lowered. The water rights division has a web site that shows well logs and you can look up your well and see the depth it was drilled. 
It sounds like you need to speak to a pump guy, not the same thing as a well driller (my family's bus for 80 years) possibly can lower pump, may have to deepen well ( not ALLWAYS possible) good luck!


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

That's easy to pull out, 120' is not deep. 

Start by taking a string with a weight and drop it in, listen for the splash. This will tell you the static line.

Next drop it all the way down until you hit bottom. You need this distance.

Depending where you are and the conditions you could be in sand. Does it have a sand screen?

Two guys with 2 steel pipe wrenches turned sidesways can walk a well line up easily. If you don't feel comfortable doing that call a plumber who works with pumps to pull check it out. Its not that expensive.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Oconomowoc said:


> Start by taking a string with a weight and drop it in, listen for the splash. This will tell you the static line.


Honestly not trying to be confrontational Mike, but huh? How do you do that with pipe, standoffs and wire in the way? Or if you're pulling them out first, how does that tell you the depth? Time to splash and calculate 32'/sec/sec? :laughing:

Educate me.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

measure the string

The torque arrestor would be a problem for the second part though...



edit- oh yeah.. forgot what a standoff was. I don't use 'em in my two wells...


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Honestly not trying to be confrontational Mike, but huh? How do you do that with pipe, standoffs and wire in the way? Or if you're pulling them out first, how does that tell you the depth? Time to splash and calculate 32'/sec/sec? :laughing:
> 
> Educate me.


Do it all the time. As you lower it you can hear it easily because the well casing acts like megaphone. Once you hit tie a not. Lower it until it hit bottom. Wires are normally attached to the discharge pipe so that's a non-event. 

This is nothing new, well people have done this for years. If your well is 300 feet its different bit at 120 that's shallow.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

low water pressure problem shouldn't be in the hole if the pump does infact catch up...


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Ah. I focused on "drop". :laughing:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scottyp822 (Dec 19, 2011)

@ timeless, the pump does catch up only if no fixtures are on. but since the pressure tank is only 20 gallons I thought filling that amount in 15 minutes seemed a little long. The well was drilled in 1978, but we are up there maybe 10 times a year, so its not like we are heavy water users, but taking a shower in a trickle is very annoying. the pump does have screens they were cleaned (to the best of my knowledge in 2003) and the original pump was replaced in 2001. So that gives another question what is the usual life of these pumps


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Scottyp822 said:


> @ timeless, the pump does catch up only if no fixtures are on. but since the pressure tank is only 20 gallons I thought filling that amount in 15 minutes seemed a little long. The well was drilled in 1978, but we are up there maybe 10 times a year, so its not like we are heavy water users, but taking a shower in a trickle is very annoying. the pump does have screens they were cleaned (to the best of my knowledge in 2003) and the original pump was replaced in 2001. So that gives another question what is the usual life of these pumps


A very long to time. Did you replace the pressure switch?


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> A very long to time. Did you replace the pressure switch?


Not trying to be a smartbutt but..
Have you checked to see if you have a leak in the pipe in the well above the pump??


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

MAULEMALL said:


> Not trying to be a smartbutt but..
> Have you checked to see if you have a leak in the pipe in the well above the pump??


You could be right also


----------



## Scottyp822 (Dec 19, 2011)

No on the pressure switch, replaced the guage took a reading before and after I replaced the tank with old and new guage, cut in and out pressures are the same with both guages. And I have not pulled any pipe up from down in the well.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Scottyp822 said:


> Having an issue up north at the cabin, very low water pressure. Just replaced the pressure tank with a new amtrol tank, however the supply will not keep up with demand. I have 2 other problem areas as far as I can tell, first a new/deeper well dug, or maybe a pump replacement. I found some paperwork on the pump it is a submersible pump it still runs, does not short cycle or anything but it takes 15minutes or so to stop running. I guess my questions are: 1) how hard to replace a pump 120' down and:
> 2) is there any way to check if the well is "dry" without calling a pro?
> Any input would be great thanks


You say the pump is running, but is it pumping water ther whole time? Disconnect the pressure tank, and let the pump run to confirm its constantly pumping water.

We've had many aquifers nearly go dry this year, and well recovery takes awhile. If you are running out of water, you may have to add a storage tank and a pump saver to give the well time to recover.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Scottyp822 said:


> ...... the pump does have screens they were cleaned (to the best of my knowledge in 2003) and the original pump was replaced in 2001. So that gives another question what is the usual life of these pumps


Pump installed in 2001, screens cleaned in 2003? Sounds like you might be overdue on the screen cleaning....


----------



## Scottyp822 (Dec 19, 2011)

I appreciate all the tips and thoughts, im gonna try doing some of the ideas u all suggested, im trying process of elimination with the cheaper ideas first, just trying to avoid paying a few grand for a new well, ill keep u all posted. Btw I think this is a great app/site tjanks again

Scott


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Just put your ear over the casing through a complete cycle... At that depth, you should be able to hear/see it sucking air or leaking down hole... 

Do you have full pressure when you first turn on a fixture?


----------



## Scottyp822 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes we have full pressure, but after 4 minutes, it starts to drop and it drops fast, even with the pump on the low pressure stays low. After I close the fixture it takes 15 minutes for the pump to turn off


----------

